
Quantum Adiabatic and Quantum Circuit algorithms proven equivalent - core-questions
https://physicsworld.com/a/quantum-adiabatic-and-quantum-circuit-algorithms-are-equivalent-say-physicists/
======
core-questions
> Rigorous proof

> Now, Biao Wu and colleagues at Peking University have shown that the two
> types of algorithm are even more similar by publishing a “rigorous proof
> that quantum circuit algorithm can be transformed into quantum adiabatic
> algorithm”. This means that if one type of algorithm takes time t to solve a
> problem, then the other will take t multiplied by a constant. Read more

> Wu told Physics World that the result is good news for people trying to
> build adiabatic quantum computers: “In principle, any quantum-computing
> problem can be solved using a quantum adiabatic algorithm as efficiently as
> using quantum circuit algorithm.

This is likely good news for companies like D-Wave that are building quantum
annealing systems that execute quantum adiabatic algorithms. Whether it means
they can run gate-model code on top of some abstraction is beyond me - would
love to get a take on it from some of the quantum folks here.

